# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  problem

## shlyapa

проблема такая... стоит герцовка 60 при изменении на любую другую сьезжает вправо и вниз =( использую телувизор samsung в качестве монитора (раньше все работало) + ко всему недавно сносил винду и менял видяху.... не знаю в чем дело... драйвера на видяху поставил на монитор вроде тоже :(

----------


## biggg

Можыт - дрова не подходют

----------


## shlyapa

заткнись

----------


## biggg

Точно на любую? иногда перепробовать все - помогет

----------

